# The drones have a hive problem



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Short video, may their souls rest in peace. Amen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjL3jv6d5qk


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's for you folks that think foreshadowing is just science fiction.


----------

